# Cool video of lake Malawi



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVVKQDIkkks

Here's a link I found about lake malawi...some really nice fish in there...check out those pelvics on one of the males in the very begining, and then towards the end, you see all the fry swimming back into the mother's mouth...very funny.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Now I understand their habitat better. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

lol..yeah...there are lots of rocks, but nowhere near as small as we put in our malawi tanks...lol I always thought that you were supposed to put a bunch of little rocks in the tank, to make a bunch of caves, but you look at the video, and my god...those are some freakin big rocks! Make sure you watch the videos of lake tang as well...those are a little shorter, but also very cool...


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah... old video (I think i saw it like a year and a half ago) but cool nonetheless. The rocks i the lake are bigger, but malawi is a million times bigger than our tanks will ever be, so it evens out. In our tanks there is not enough room to make caves with big rocks so we use smaller ones.


----------

